# a poem in honor of the late mr. fish (mister pishy)



## agunn1231

Mister Pishy

There in a cup you caught my eye
Just after my last fish had died
Shimmering blue and tail full of spikes
Your personality was oh so nice.
I made a purchase and got a small bowl.
To a new house you were to go.
Taking care not spill your cup on the homeward drive
I could tell you werw happy to make it there alive.
I filled up the bowl and added you there,
I looked in at you, met with a flare.
In the bowl you stayed for months on end
Feeding and loving my new best friend.
I left of a day and then i returned.
A new tank in hand, that your beauty had earned.
When you entered your new five gallon home
I could see that you were happy, your thankfulness shown
I soon got a heater, with that you perked up.
This massive tank was better than the cup.
As seasons went by I watched you grow
And always admired the bubble nests you would blow.
Soon it had been years since I brought you home.
I left for a week, and i returned, you looked to be sick.
Waht could it be?
Was it possibly ich?
No, it was fungus, but you still seemed alright.
I rushed to the store, and got meds to help you win the fight.
Hoping that i could save you my friend.
For three months I tried,
With little result.
But you kept on pushing
Until the end.
I left again
For three days for some fun.
But you were less fortunate
Little Blue One.
Upon the last day of my trip
I stopped and from my eye a tear did slip.
I knew deep inside that you had passed on
and when i got home indeed you were gone.

My fish passed on in mid jJuly. been cycling a tank since early august. getting ready for a new one. First time that i have had to cycle a tank, and Mister Pishy was the first betta i had that got sick. it was really hard on me. still really makes me sad to think about, but i know that hes not hurting any more. I have noticed lately that i have been really sad about it. even more so than when he died. Wrote this poem the other night, and decided to put it on here. Im not the best at writing poems, but i decided to give it my best, and it helped me feel better a bit. I hope to get a good emergency kit set up for the next fish i get. And this forum has helped me learn a lot. I feel like if i had been on top of my water changes this spring like i was the past couple of years he wouldnt have gotten sick. I feel responsible for him getting sick. I also feel really bad because i wasnt home when he died. I left the fish in the tank for a good three days after i got home. just kind of in shock that he was gone. as i said in the poem i had the feeling that he had died while i was out of town...but i was hoping so much so that it was not the case.


----------



## crowntaillove

i love that poem. it's beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bettaworldfighters

We also lost a Betta last night he was older ,almost a giant. he was smoking ,his name was Smoking ,he lived at my sons but we all new smoking and he was special. This might sound cruel ,but when I see one of the pet bettas getting older ,I set up another younger betta, I can not feel alone, when the other moves to the big pond in the sky. I breed them ,but there not all my pets just a few select , the rest have owners waiting. RIP smoking.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

